# Should I drive to a surge city that has $2/mi rate?



## KBecks (Sep 13, 2015)

There is a small resort city about 1 hour, (40 miles) away. It has a $2/mi rate and it apparently can get surges of 4x or 6x. (That would be $8.00 - $12.00 / mile). 

I don't think the rides there would be that far once there.

I don't know that area well.

I probably won't but it is kind of interesting to think about giving it a try. 

Do surges last very long when you experience them, or is it just a few minutes here and there?


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

4o miles away? Why wouldn't you do it?


----------



## KBecks (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know. I'm new.  I just joined an Uber FB group and these surges were showing from screen shots on Sunday of Labor Day weekend. Big holiday weekend for out of state tourists. I'll keep an eye on that area.  Thanks!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Only 40 miles at $2/mile as long as rides are steady you would make the round trip mileage back easily. That of course is only if it is fairly busy.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Nothing ventured nothing gained. Take a spin there see if it works out for ya. Not really much to lose and quite possibly a good upside. I would roll this dice...

But that's just me they call me Mr. Vegas
RIP John Candy


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes? Probably? Try it and find out.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

That is why they have the high rates and why it surges. It isn't meant to last, so do not take it for granted. The rewards come with their own set of troubles. 40 miles isn't much.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That is why they have the high rates and why it surges. It isn't meant to last, so do not take it for granted. The rewards come with their own set of troubles. 40 miles isn't much.


It's actually 80 miles...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> It's actually 80 miles...


True, but getting there is the part that takes motivation. I'm trying to be positive.

I personally don't believe what Uber does in such markets is good for anyone. I certainly don't like what it does for drivers. In my mind, it is an attempt to turn a person into a puppet. A market like this, well suited to cherry pick, that isn't my style of working. I would assume the money could be great, but it would be short term and is likely to turn a driver into a slobbering Pavlovian fool with a sense of entitlement bound to be bitter once the glory days are gone. Who knows, maybe a little resort town can be held together? Doesn't mean much.

That being said, I wouldn't commute 80 miles round trip, but in an effort to be positive, given the market he is driving too, it is 40 miles to get in the game, he can decide from there.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Huberis said:


> True, but getting there is the part that takes motivation. I'm trying to be positive.
> 
> I personally don't believe what Uber does in such markets is good for anyone. I certainly don't like what it does for drivers. In my mind, it is an attempt to turn a person into a puppet. A market like this, well suited to cherry pick, that isn't my style of working. I would assume the money could be great, but it would be short term and is likely to turn a driver into a slobbering Pavlovian fool with a sense of entitlement bound to be bitter once the glory days are gone. Who knows, maybe a little resort town can be held together? Doesn't mean much.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't commute 80 miles round trip, but in an effort to be positive, given the market he is driving too, it is 40 miles to get in the game, he can decide from there.


What on Earth?....


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The surge pricing is an attempt at manipulation isn't it? When a driver gets a surge call, it must feel just great, particularly in contrast to the typical rates Uber drivers face in most mature markets. This little resort town the OP mentions is kind of like a little oasis. My guess is there aren't a heck of a lot of drivers there full time. The business may be seasonal. But it is out there. 

When most markets mature, they are typically saturated with drivers. Rates tend to be lowered over time, surges become more fleeting. Many drivers suggest they only drive a surge. It requires a kind of vigilance, you aren't so much working as watching for a surge at that point via the pax app. Just enough new/desperate,hungry drivers, those trying a guarantee will fill the gaps with coverage. The rest kind of try to play the surge.

At that point, you might be more a puppet than someone working. What kind of work requires a person to log on or off at strategic times in order to actually make money? It is more akin to day trading or something. 

Uber jerks drivers around this way. it is easy to get hooked on the money made during big surges. Such surges are designed to flood an area with lots of drivers, the surges become suppressed. Why do drivers stick around? Uber has them on a string at that point...... in theory, the money could return.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

If a market is isolated and most drivers are expected to need to drive in from elsewhere, that would suggest a need for higher rates. It also kind of means a driver really needs to pick and choose when they are going to make the trip. If a driver needs to perhaps leave their own market and drive off 40 miles in one direction just to make a buck, mostly because rates in your town are in the basement, you aren't going to feel just a little jerked around or manipulated?


----------

